
Whole Human Exome Sequencing Now $250 - WhitneyLand
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/22/us-humangenome-venter-deals-idUSKCN0RM0UG20150922
======
kolev
I don't mind paying more, but what is the way to get exome sequencing in the
States today? There are some Australian companies using Illumina equipment and
offering it for about $1,500, but is this possible in the States as well?

